

The iPad will see you now: drchrono EHR on the iPad - Skeletor
http://mashable.com/2011/04/14/dr-chrono/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Mashable+(Mashable)

======
comex
The app's UI really needs some work-- lots of rounded rect buttons and text
fields (i.e. lazy use of Interface Builder), bad alignment, all caps text,
nonstandard icons and labels, UITabBar on the top rather than the bottom, etc.

This may seem trivial-- it has all the features, even if the corners are
rough-- but having a good UI makes a big difference to the experience.

~~~
hongover
The UI has already been completely redesigned. The new version of the Drchrono
EHR will be out within a week and it will look nothing like what you see now.

------
zaatar
Is there an iOS application for patients? It would be awesome for me to walk
into my doctor's office and be able to pull up an app. to have a data-driven
discussion ...

~~~
Cushman
That could be huge. When you have a conversation with your doctor about
anything, they're dropping a ton of information on you, usually just in
summary. If they could give you access to complete information in real time,
it could save a lot of time, while also increasing accuracy later.

Think of it as a curated WebMD or such, where you only see information your
physician has marked as relevant to your particular diagnosis.

------
squidsoup
One fairly significant problem I see with an EHR running in iOS is that,
unless I'm mistaken, the sandboxing effectively makes it impossible for 3rd
party developers to extract patient data from the EHR. This limits the
potential for additional services like realtime clinical decision support.

~~~
Skeletor
drchrono runs on the iPad and on the cloud backend of drchrono.com. So
drchrono can and does integrate with other vendors and systems to share data
and take actions. For instance we transmit billing data to insurance companies
and order electronic prescriptions over the Surescripts network.

------
aksbhat
Cant you use it on Xoom considering it has a Web interface.

------
ramynassar
Are there other platforms that this will work on?

Also can you elaborate a little on HIPPA compliance measures that are being
taken?

------
logjam
Before even experimenting with this for patient data, I'd be interested in
answers to at least the following basic questions:

\- what logging and auditing is in place for telling a physician (who is
ultimately responsible to his/her patients for their data) who _accessed_
and/or changed data?

\- are routine logs provided to users?

\- how are backups done, and where do backups of data live?

\- who, if anyone, at "drchrono" and/or any server farms used has access to my
patient's data and/or backups?

\- what is the retention policy for data? How do I get rid of data if needed
(drilled all the way down through backups)?

\- regardless of any verbiage about "never sharing data with a third party",
what policy does "drchrono" have around dealing with subpoenas for patient
information?

\- what special precautions, if any, are in place for additional privacy
around mental health and drug dependence issues?

The mashable advertisement indicates "All the data storage is HIPAA-compliant,
as well." Is it? I'm a little confused by the following (difficult to parse)
fragment on the website:

"The environment at drchrono currently encompasses the highest level of
security as well as the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act of
1996 (HIPAA) security tenets that of the proposed regulations."

Perhaps someone from drchrono could let a potential user know if they actually
claim "HIPAA compliance", and if so, reassure the user with details of how
"compliance" was determined (ie via audit? - and who exactly is the "team of
security experts" advertised?)

Less marketing-speak, more facts would be helpful.

~~~
Skeletor
I'd love to talk with you offline about drchrono to go through all of your
issues in detail. You can email support@drchrono.com to get a 1-1
conversation.

For security and data issues the government Meaningful Use guidelines have
very specific security and encryption standards we follow and are getting
certified by a 3rd party government approved lab.

drchrono is a professional service for doctors and we only generate revenue by
having doctors pay us for premium services (e-prescribing, medical billing,
clinical realtime speech to text.) So we never sell any data (even anonymized
data) to any 3rd party like some other companies do.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Why only 1-1 ? All of these questions seem reasonable and should be answered
in your public materials.

~~~
Skeletor
All of these questions are answered in our privacy policy public pages. I
could just tell people to RTFM, but doctors and potential customers often
appreciate conversations that can address their specific concerns.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Oh, great! Mentioning that they are in TFM while inviting a conversation would
have been useful for us on-lookers.

In general, I think that responding to a public request for information with
an invitation to communicate privately raises concerns _unless_ it also
includes notice that the information is already available publicly (or soon
will be made so.)

